# Prof. Brostoff



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

HEllo everyone!I had my first appt with Brostoff and he was more concerned about a lingering parasitic or yeast infection in my gut rather than food intolerances. He sent me off to do all these tests none of which invloved checking out food sensitivities so I'm a little confused. He said their is no accurate test for food intolerance. In the mean time I have to write him a medical history and see if that along with the test results will provide some clues. I had gotten the impression that he worked with the principals of LEAP, Mike maybe you could enlighten me...? Thanks, MWM


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it sounds like as a doctor he is open to a number of possibilities?tom


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm sure and I'm grateful for that it's just I've already had a lot of stool tests which shed no light whatsoever and I'd been hearing so many reports of success with LEAP (unavailable in London) that when mike said Prof. B was interested in working in the same way (apologies if I misinterpreted Mike)I got really excited that once and for all I'd be able to at least sort out the nutrition side. In any case it's very early days, and as you said Tom there may be a number or ways he wants to investigate and maybe there is only a point to putting the diet in order once he's convinced all parasites etc can be ruled out.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I think that is wonderful that he is taking the extra steps to help you !!! Just stick to what he reccomends and you probably couldnt be in better hands...I believe LEAP works with Prof Brostoff as a consultant..This may trace back to foods or chemicals !!!


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for the encouraging words Donna, I'm sure I'm in good hands (at last!) I'll be sure to keep you posted. MWM


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

You ARE in good hands with Dr. Brostoff!And, even though LEAP is great for food sensitivities, we always like to make sure that clients have previously ruled out parasites, yeast and celiac disease prior to MRT testing. (Even cancer, since some people with new onset bloating and gas may in fact be dealing with uterine/ovarian cancers. . . and we sure wouldn't want to delay treatment for that by testing with us first.)Hope that clarifies.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

PS.By the way, I recommend Dr. Brostoff's book, Food Allergy and Food Intolerance to ALL my LEAP clients!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

You got to meet our hero! Awesome! Please tell him "hey" for me! When I read the first chapter of his book I was so excited I proposed to him!







After dealing with soy allergy all by myself...







Dr. B. is the one who stood up to the medical establishment for us and literally wrote the book!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

PS - Back in 1992 when I isolated soy as my main problem (which I did by myself) and learned to avoid all its many forms and aliases (also all by myself) with, needless to say, no help whatsoever from anyone in any health profession...I thought it was an allergy, but now that I know more about this I think it might be a very very strong sensitivity, not an allergy.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Julia and Jan glad to see you here







It gets lonely around here without you Guys sometimes


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks so much Julia, Jan and Donna, it's great to get reassurance that I'm in touch (finally) with someone who'll truly be able to help, I've really been through the mill (as has my bank balance) with endless quackery, so maybe this will finally get me off the merry go round. I have just bought the book which looks absolutely fascinating, even if a little daunting. Thanks again, you've all made me feel really positive. Hope you're all well, MWM


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Sorry Jan (or anyone else with this info) but could you explain to me how MRT testing woeks. Thanks, MWM


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Rather than re-explaining here, why don't you go to this link. . . it's basically the same questions you had. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=4;t=000620


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

As a techie I found the book an easy read. I have the previous edition and the illustrations were also helpful. It's specifically written for lay people so I would think it would be easy for almost everyone.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Good to see you too, Donna!







Now that I have more of a life I'm trying to enjoy it - Got the job I had wanted for 4 years, now I'm looking for the other big thing on my wish list - a boyfriend with whom I can have a stable healthy relationship.Since I'm beginning to wonder if I'm a magnet for unstable, confused (and sometimes married) men, it's a bit challenging.







I also needed a hobby that gets me out in the sunshine, not just dark nightclubs, so I'm joining a community garden. If it will just stop raining every Sunday. How about you Donna? Any new hobbies or anything?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Healthy Relationships







They all need alot of work..I use to live in the nightlife and my day didnt start until the sun went down !!!!I get outside alot of work with the flowers and herbs. I enjoy that but every year before things start blooming I say that I am not going to fool with that this year ...but I always do and even plant more and more...There is a very nice "single" gentlemen that lives down the road from me that has 150 acre farm, House in Ocean City and 4 homes in Barbados...I keep telling Bob that I need to go over and help him work in his flower garden


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Hmmmmm, I'm wondering why he's still single!














Part of my problem is I've been attracted to unstable men because I enjoy their intense feelings - the good ones anyway - but that's getting old, I need stability.I've always had to support myself, so I never got to do the sleep all day play all night thing, though I wanted to. I would stay out till midnight, get 4-5 hours sleep and go to work...So far it's not raining today, so I may get to garden. I'd never done it before, always wanted to.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

midwinter madness,I suspected in the beginning that you had a problem with intestinal dysbiosis.the herbs you took were like using a fly swatter instead of a gun.You will probably need industrial strength treatment, and lots of persistance.If it is yeast/fungus/bacteria then any food intolerances will prevent the eradication of the problem.


----------

